# Criteria for Picking Winning Stocks and Futures



## MARKETWAVES (22 May 2006)

Hi There Richkid ....  I just started working on this piece of material in an  attempt to help others ..... in this forum. 

I FULLY EXPECT TO CATCH HELL FROM SOMEONE READING THIS 
That's how you know its good !-  you  know! .....

I am prepared to do battle, So don't worry -
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
These are things that I have accumulated over time that help me so I am just trying to pass them on to others that are willing to listen.
It is not complete yet. Here goes it.....  Again I say IT IS NOT FOR EVERYONE ......

------------------------------------------------------------------------
So, here's the bottom line.
------------------------------------------------------
*- It doesn't matter what your Wolf wave count is. 
- It doesn’t matter what your Elliott wave count is. 
- It doesn't matter what your Gartley count is.
*
All wave counts are Subjective.............
*
What matters is Price Action.*
(and the ability to analyze time) 
*Tracing out Elliot Waves - Wolf Waves- and Gartleys is
not a competition to see who has the right wave count. *

These wave structures *mean nothing *without applying sound 
Risk to Reward principles, which in the long run is the key 
to success in the market.

-Please do not confuse Risk to Reward with Money management....
though similar, Money management is a subject on its own.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
The charts by Marketwavez are simply Elliott wave-counts that are believed to be what the given market is tracing out. Wave-counts are highly subjective and definitely not *100 % reliable...* Wave-counts also vary from one person to another who may be analyzing the given market and also can vary based on the time frames that are being analyzed.....


----------



## wavepicker (22 May 2006)

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Hi There Richkid ....  I just started working on this piece of material in an  attempt to help others ..... in this forum.
> 
> I FULLY EXPECT TO CATCH HELL FROM SOMEONE READING THIS
> That's how you know its good !-  you  know! .....
> ...





Marketwavez,

Excellent peice of work. This information based on your experience is great,It is usefull for anybody, no matter how much experience they have.

Always very interesting to hear you insights, well done.


----------



## tech/a (22 May 2006)

> I FULLY EXPECT TO CATCH HELL FROM SOMEONE READING THIS
> That's how you know its good !- you know! .....




This is actually a tactic used by some to deflect critisism.
*If I have any I will make it constructive*. I'll bear your warning in mind when reading book/movie reviews and any pieces I see giving Blackbox methods and property schemes---urrr "hell"--.




> IT IS NOT FOR EVERYONE ......




Another tactic I have seen used by many snake oil merchants who I have quizzed and queried at seminars.A method used to avoid questions which often dont have satisfactory answers.

*Why not simply allow your trading methodolgy to stand on its own without pre cursory defence.*

From your reading.



> Note! Most technical Analysis chart patterns typically occur slowly over a 3 months to 4 months time span. Therefore, you should only
> seriously use a weekly chart profile setting and at least
> one-years worth of weekly time plots. .




Firstly I question the accuracy of failure rates particularly the 0% and 2-5%.
Next frequency.
Are you then suggesting trading in a weekly timeframe.

If not how then can you suggest that weekly patterns will or even could be similar in failure rates and possible average wins to smaller timeframes.
Therefore the initial premise of success rates of patterns cannot be used universally as the rates quoted are only weekly.

I'll read the whole works but these are comments as I find them.

On the plus side I agree re expectancy and R/R.

How do you/how have determined this in your trading---Expectancy?

Finally I love passionate people and their passion comes out as yours does---its contagious.


----------



## RichKid (23 May 2006)

I can feel the warmth and love already  as long as this is constructive and professional then no problemo, thanks for sharing MW, same goes for you too Tech as you've shared heaps along the way. Critiques (as opposed to mere criticism) is always welcome. Let's make this thread a good one.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (24 May 2006)

You  see  what  I mean  about  this  guy  Tech/a ......
 He  just  won't  go  away ......
 Just  started  this  new  thread  to get away from you Tech/a  and your thought process .  

    How man times must  I  ask  you  to  Leave my posts alone  ? 
*
Tech/a  .....PLEASE  DO  NOT  ASK  ME  ANY  QUESTIONS ......*
THERE  WILL  BE  NO ANSWRES........

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*  Just  stay  out  of my  posts *
 Just as ............... I  am staying  out  of your  posts 

   Why  can't  you  simply  respect  this simple  request  ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------
* You  are  rude  and  out  of  line ,,, 
 and  causing   unrest  for  the  viewers  in  here....*

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Again  , I  ask  nicely  
*Ask  me No  questions - Just  read  the  post  and  go  on  with  you  life *!
  Let  the  others  in  here  ask  the  questions .

I  am  staying  out  of  your posts  ........  Really  I am .....  
  Why  can't  you  stay  out ?  Why  is this  so  hard for  you  ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tech/a (24 May 2006)

> Why can't you stay out ? Why is this so hard for you ?




Cause I and others I am sure are genuinely interested in your answers.
Or was it your expectation that you would present something and have it accepted without question?



> Firstly I question the accuracy of failure rates particularly the 0% and 2-5%.
> Next frequency.
> Are you then suggesting trading in a weekly timeframe.
> 
> ...




Perhaps if you wont answer my questions someone else would ask them for me/us.

Relax its called discussion,you might actually like it.


----------



## anon (24 May 2006)

MARKETWAVES said:
			
		

> Hi There Richkid ....  I just started working on this piece of material in an  attempt to help others ..... in this forum.
> 
> I FULLY EXPECT TO CATCH HELL FROM SOMEONE READING THIS
> That's how you know its good !-  you  know! .....
> ...





"I am prepared to do battle, So don't worry -"

Ok., Marketwaves. Do the battle, prove your point and don't give in. Before long I might present something that I've been working on which is different, and I'll be looking for constructive but not neccessarily gentle comments. So don't get put off, set an example.

I find discussions here to be robust, intelligent, thought provoking and at times very frank. There is also occasionally some hostile fire. So what's wrong with all that?

Personally I don't do wave analysis but do have some small interest in the methods. So do the battle, MW. Convince me.

anon


----------

